# 1/15/09 South east MA



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Had some time to snap a few pictures today

Rollin out behind one of the town trucks :yow!:









Little side lot thing off one of my roads


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

you stole the snow !!!! lol
looks good!! how many hours you get in today?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

5HRS it was a quick one but thats better than nothing. It was whicked light fluffy snow which isent the normal for us we always get the wet crappy stuff so it was nice change.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea we got nothing so the 5 is better than sitting home all day
the weekend looks like we might be getting something 
one question why is the blade orange?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

cause it was really ugly










and I had a gallon of bobcat orange left from doing the rear door and the rims on my bobcat


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha ok that makes sense
i thought you somehow got a foil onto a curtis for a second


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

naah I painted it and then got the foil after wards or should I say stole the foil. New in the box with the hardware bag never opened for $125 bucks of craigslist.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

you beat me by a little 
picked mine up for 239 brandy new from my dealer
and intensifires for 159


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

How good are the lights mine suck ass I cant stand it thet keep moving to.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

theyre 100 times better
you can actually see around you and the curbs/drains that jump out at you from nowhere
and for the price i got them at there was no questions


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

whats a pair cost for the rest of us?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well ive seen 229 and up
but i might be able to get you some if you want


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice truck. My plow was pretty ugly too and i covered it in a sheet of aluminum and now it looks like an Xblade. ill try to get some pictures of it soon


----------

